# iPod connection problem



## ShadowxAssassin (Jun 14, 2010)

Recently, my ipod went all weird (or it could be my computer, not sure). When I connect my ipod to my computer, it just indicates that it's connected. When I go to sync music, photos, and videos, the ipod panel isn't there. I've tried: restarting my ipod, formatting my ipod, reinstalling itunes, restarting my computer at some point, but none of it worked. Does anyone have any idea what this problem could be?
P.S. My ipod is 4th gen

Thanks in advanced for your answers! :smile:


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

try it on another computer that has itunes on it if possible and if its the same issue try another cable.


----------



## ShadowxAssassin (Jun 14, 2010)

rich13348 said:


> try it on another computer that has itunes on it if possible and if its the same issue try another cable.


I also forgot to mention that too. I tried it on my brother's computer and everything was fine, but I want to be able to sync things on my own computer not somebody else's.


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

have you tried another cable?


----------



## ShadowxAssassin (Jun 14, 2010)

rich13348 said:


> have you tried another cable?


No I haven't, but got to try and find another cable. I'm pretty sure its my computer.


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

ok i suggest that you uninstall the usb controller and have windows reinstall them on restart. this is an advanced procedure and if you are not comfortable doing it DON'T. 

Before you attempt this you need to make sure that you have a P/S2 keyboard and mouse (the round connector with pins) NOT usb as it will not work to enter a password. If you dont have access to a p/s2 keyboard and mouse then I suggest you remove any passwords on your computer and ensure it will log straight into your account on start up as a usb mouse will not work either to click on your account. do this before attempting any of the steps below.

To begin click on the start button, RIGHT click on my computer and go down to properties on the drop down menu. Click the hardware tab and then click the device manager button to access device manager. 
Go down to the bottom and click the + sign next to the univeral serial bus controllers menu and uninstall all devices within this menu and say no if it says it needs to do a restart to completely uninstall the device. 
when you have uninstalled them all restart the computer and windows will reinstall all the ports.
you will then need to reinstall the drivers for all your usb devices that have drivers on a disk in the box with the device such as wireless adapters or webcams etc etc.

and you can now test your ipod see if it will work now.


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

I have just noticed that you are on 7 so you dont have my computer but all you do is go to control panel and click on device manager and then continue from where it says go down to the bottom and click on the + sign. eveything else still stands though you will need a ps2 keyboard and mouse


----------



## ShadowxAssassin (Jun 14, 2010)

The problem is, my device manager is blank :S


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

it should say the name of your computer and there should be a + sign beside it see image one. if you click on that and it will show everything on your computer see image 2


----------



## ShadowxAssassin (Jun 14, 2010)

rich13348 said:


> it should say the name of your computer and there should be a + sign beside it see image one. if you click on that and it will show everything on your computer see image 2


Well my device manager is blank. There is nothing in it.


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

not even the name of the computer as shown in my first image?


----------



## ShadowxAssassin (Jun 14, 2010)

rich13348 said:


> not even the name of the computer as shown in my first image?


Not even that. Simply nothing.


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

try clicking on actions menu at the top and click scan for hardware changes


----------



## ShadowxAssassin (Jun 14, 2010)

rich13348 said:


> try clicking on actions menu at the top and click scan for hardware changes


Nothing as well. :/


----------



## ShadowxAssassin (Jun 14, 2010)

so what do i do now? will it help if i formatted my computer?


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

thats probably the next logical move I just think its weird that the device manager shows nothing at all. just one thing you do have administrator privilages on your account?


----------



## ShadowxAssassin (Jun 14, 2010)

rich13348 said:


> thats probably the next logical move I just think its weird that the device manager shows nothing at all. just one thing you do have administrator privilages on your account?


Yes I do have administrative privileges on my account. What did you have in mind of suggesting?


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

I thought maybe the device manager might not show anything if you didn't have admin privilages but that's not the case obviously


----------



## ShadowxAssassin (Jun 14, 2010)

rich13348 said:


> I thought maybe the device manager might not show anything if you didn't have admin privilages but that's not the case obviously


So any other ideas before I decide to format?


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing springs to mind lets hope this works


----------



## ShadowxAssassin (Jun 14, 2010)

rich13348 said:


> nothing springs to mind lets hope this works


I won't format it right away though. I'll need to backup all my files. In that time, I'll try and think of ways to solve this. If you have anymore ideas, I'm willing to try them out. I just don't want to make this the 10 or more times I have had to format my computer.


----------

